# Bergomi:"Donnarumma? Non capirò mai la sua scelta".



## admin (26 Settembre 2021)

Bergomi a Sky sul caso Donnarumma:"Questa scelta di Donnarumma di andare al PSG non la capirò mai. Prima o poi il Milan tornerà a vincere. C'era bisogno solamente di un pò di pazienza. Ripeto: è una scelta che non capirò mai".

Caressa:"Se devo andare al PSG, guadagnando di più per poi trovarmi in quella situazione, significa che ho fatto una scemenza. Tutti quei soldi possono comprare la serenità. Ma se poi vai in panchina col City, partita che guarderà tutto il mondo, allora che sei andato a fare al PSG?".


----------



## JoKeR (26 Settembre 2021)

Ridicoli... se ne accorgono solo ora?

Bergomi sempre serio e coerente: ha sempre sostenuto che fosse un errore... gli altri... forse Di Canio...


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky sul caso Donnarumma:"Questa scelta di Donnarumma di andare al PSG non la capirò mai. Prima o poi il Milan tornerà a vincere. C'era bisogno solamente di un pò di pazienza. Ripeto: è una scelta che non capirò mai".
> 
> Caressa:"Se devo andare al PSG, guadagnando di più per poi trovarmi in quella situazione, significa che ho fatto una scemenza. Tutti quei soldi possono comprare la serenità. Ma se poi vai in panchina col City, partita che guarderà tutto il mondo, allora che sei andato a fare al PSG?".


Inutile prendersela con questo ingenuotto. Non ha deciso lui.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Settembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ridicoli... se ne accorgono solo ora?
> 
> Bergomi sempre serio e coerente: ha sempre sostenuto che fosse un errore... gli altri... forse Di Canio...


A dire il vero Billy, Marcheggiani, Di Canio, Caressa e Bergomi erano tutti contro la sua scelta, ricordo perfettamente quel Club in cui lo “criticavano”. Anche Ambro, Mariani e Cattaneo molto duri.

Il 90% gli ha dato contro ed ha esaltato Paolo e Milan.


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Inutile prendersela con questo ingenuotto. Non ha deciso lui.


Se dai una pistola in mano a uno col parkinson consapevole di questo, riempi il caricatore, togli la sicura, te la punti in bocca e metti il suo indice sul grilletto è colpa sua se ti fa un buco in testa? Essere pirla non è una scusa, non lo è per Cassano, non lo è per Balotelli, così come non lo è e non lo è mai stata per migliaia di giocatori prima di loro.


----------



## Gamma (26 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky sul caso Donnarumma:"Questa scelta di Donnarumma di andare al PSG non la capirò mai. Prima o poi il Milan tornerà a vincere. C'era bisogno solamente di un pò di pazienza. Ripeto: è una scelta che non capirò mai".
> 
> Caressa:"Se devo andare al PSG, guadagnando di più per poi trovarmi in quella situazione, significa che ho fatto una scemenza. Tutti quei soldi possono comprare la serenità. Ma se poi vai in panchina col City, partita che guarderà tutto il mondo, allora che sei andato a fare al PSG?".



A me stanca anche sentir parlare continuamente di Donnarumma. Panchina, tribuna, titolarità, PSG, Juve... non me ne può fregare di meno.
Lo abbiamo sostituito con un portiere che si sta dimostrando molto affidabile e anche molto importante a livello caratteriale, mi basta e avanza questo.
Osanniamo i nostri e depenniamo dai nostri pensieri chi ha preso altre strade, è la miglior cosa per tutti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2021)

Continuano tutti a far finta che sia stata una scelta, quando è chiaro che è stata una soluzione forzata. Donnarumma e Raiola sono stati fregati dal Milan e dallo sfanculamento di Paratici da parte della Juventus.

A quel punto Raiola ha piazzato Donnarumma al PSG. La cosa paradossale è che sarebbe rimasto addirittura senza squadra se Raiola non avesse favori da riscuotere o da dare in cambio.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A dire il vero Billy, Marcheggiani, Di Canio, Caressa e Bergomi erano tutti contro la sua scelta, ricordo perfettamente quel Club in cui lo “criticavano”. Anche Ambro, Mariani e Cattaneo molto duri.
> 
> Il 90% gli ha dato contro ed ha esaltato Paolo e Milan.


Mai in maniera netta come Bergomi, sempre dando un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte.
Specie Caressa.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Settembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mai in maniera netta come Bergomi, sempre dando un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte.
> Specie Caressa.


Domani vedo di ritrovarmi le dichiarazioni di quell’episodio  , rimarrai basito.

Ambro invece mooolto più duro di tutti, con il giocatore e con il procuratore. Insieme a Marani lo liquidarono con un “siamo le scelte che facciamo” , “grave aver lasciato questo Milan, specie per il PSG” . Secondo me sono anche discorsi datati, e un po’ populisti, ma è solo per dire che la stampa era quasi totalmente pro Milan e pro Maldini.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Domani vedo di ritrovarmi le dichiarazioni di quell’episodio  , rimarrai basito.
> 
> Ambro invece mooolto più duro di tutti, con il giocatore e con il procuratore. Insieme a Marani lo liquidarono con un “siamo le scelte che facciamo” , “grave aver lasciato questo Milan, specie per il PSG” . Secondo me sono anche discorsi datati, e un po’ populisti, ma è solo per dire che la stampa era quasi totalmente pro Milan e pro Maldini.


Mah, ho sentito anche io alcuni di quei commenti, ma nessuno è mai stato netto come Bergomi allora e stasera.
Gli altri si mordevano la lingua mentre parlavano, come se non potessero dire la loro.. Marani lo ricordo.

Ps: preciso che sto facendo un discorso generale su Sky, mi viene il vomito solo a pensare alle leccate di Bonan, Di Marzio e Di Stefano, non presenti nel club ma comunque su Sky.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Settembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mah, ho sentito anche io alcuni di quei commenti, ma nessuno è mai stato netto come Bergomi allora e stasera.
> Gli altri si mordevano la lingua mentre parlavano, come se non potessero dire la loro.. Marani lo ricordo.


Mi sembra che Ambrosini disse una cosa del tipo : “Meglio che stia zitto perché non voglio dire cose che poi…” . Si è morso la lingua, ma per paura di perdere il lavoro.

Anche Billy disse una cosa del tipo : “ Quel bacio alla maglia era da evitare, non capisco perché farlo e poi andarsene cosi.. Non proverà mai la soddisfazione di misurarsi con il Milan in Europa, ora che sta tornando. Sono cose che non capisco”


----------



## JoKeR (26 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che Ambrosini disse una cosa del tipo : “Meglio che stia zitto perché non voglio dire cose che poi…” . Si è morso la lingua, ma per paura di perdere il lavoro.
> 
> Anche Billy disse una cosa del tipo : “ Quel bacio alla maglia era da evitare, non capisco perché farlo e poi andarsene cosi.. Non proverà mai la soddisfazione di misurarsi con il Milan in Europa, ora che sta tornando. Sono cose che non capisco”


Al club stanno parlando dell'inter e della turca.. Caressa ha appena detto che i tifosi del Milan lo rimpiangevano e lo consideravano un traditore, ma adesso è in calo..

Capito cosa intendo?
Caressa ha detto che lo rimpiangevamo! Immagino si riferisse a te, grande estimatore della turca.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Al club stanno parlando dell'inter e della turca.. Caressa ha appena detto che i tifosi del Milan lo rimpiangevano e lo consideravano un traditore, ma adesso è in calo..
> 
> Capito cosa intendo?
> Caressa ha detto che lo rimpiangevamo! Immagino si riferisse a te, grande estimatore della turca.


Ahahah che Caressa di calcio abbia una competenza simile a quella di una ciabatta ci sono pochi dubbi  , non è mai nato niente in me dal suo pensiero calcistico, ed è anche molto superficiale.

Detto questo ti garantisco che il primo estimatore del turco è proprio Bergomi, cosi come adorava Rodriguez (“Io non lo toglierei mai, è un giocatore che deve sempre giocare!”)


----------



## JoKeR (27 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahahah che Caressa di calcio abbia una competenza simile a quella di una ciabatta ci sono pochi dubbi  , non è mai nato niente in me dal suo pensiero calcistico, ed è anche molto superficiale.
> 
> Detto questo ti garantisco che il primo estimatore del turco è proprio Bergomi, cosi come adorava Rodriguez (“Io non lo toglierei mai, è un giocatore che deve sempre giocare!”)


Bergomi può sbagliare sui giocatori, capita a tutti.
Ma come coerenza ed onestà intellettuale è il top, l'anno scorso è l'unico che credeva nel Milan e parlava bene di noi fin dall'inizio.


----------



## sampapot (27 Settembre 2021)

in tv non sempre puoi dire quello che pensi...i toni devono essere il più pacati possibile....poi ogni giocatore fa le scelte in base alle proprie priorità e valori....per uno stipendio più alto, per giocare di più,....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Settembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Al club stanno parlando dell'inter e della turca.. Caressa ha appena detto che i tifosi del Milan lo rimpiangevano e lo consideravano un traditore, ma adesso è in calo..
> 
> Capito cosa intendo?
> Caressa ha detto che lo rimpiangevamo! Immagino si riferisse a te, grande estimatore della turca.


caressa ormai è un pupazzo,dal mondiale 2006 non ne azzecca una che sia una...


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2021)

“A Parigi me la godo”…

non sai quanto godiamo noi ora


----------



## Zenos (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky sul caso Donnarumma:"Questa scelta di Donnarumma di andare al PSG non la capirò mai. Prima o poi il Milan tornerà a vincere. C'era bisogno solamente di un pò di pazienza. Ripeto: è una scelta che non capirò mai".
> 
> Caressa:"Se devo andare al PSG, guadagnando di più per poi trovarmi in quella situazione, significa che ho fatto una scemenza. Tutti quei soldi possono comprare la serenità. Ma se poi vai in panchina col City, partita che guarderà tutto il mondo, allora che sei andato a fare al PSG?".


Eppure è così evidente. Aveva un accordo con i mafiosi da almeno due anni, l'allontanamento di Paratici e il niet di Allegri gli ha scombinato i piani e quando il Milan ha preso Maignan si è ritrovato in mezzo ad una strada.
Deve ringraziare il pizzaiolo e quel verme di Leonardo se oggi ha un contratto.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky sul caso Donnarumma:"Questa scelta di Donnarumma di andare al PSG non la capirò mai. Prima o poi il Milan tornerà a vincere. C'era bisogno solamente di un pò di pazienza. Ripeto: è una scelta che non capirò mai".
> 
> Caressa:"Se devo andare al PSG, guadagnando di più per poi trovarmi in quella situazione, significa che ho fatto una scemenza. Tutti quei soldi possono comprare la serenità. Ma se poi vai in panchina col City, partita che guarderà tutto il mondo, allora che sei andato a fare al PSG?".


Situazione assurda e deve dire grazie al suo obeso compare.
Vedere lui e il turco in queste condizioni da una cinica soddisfazione, un po' come quando sai che l'ex che ti ha mollato sta con uno strunz e si lamenta...

Pero bisogna essere coscienti che non durerà in eterno perché prima o poi Navas lo faranno fuori per farlo giocare. E potrebbe essere proprio quando ci divertiremo... vedremo come reagiranno a Parigi ai suoi errori...


----------



## Maximo (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky sul caso Donnarumma:"Questa scelta di Donnarumma di andare al PSG non la capirò mai. Prima o poi il Milan tornerà a vincere. C'era bisogno solamente di un pò di pazienza. Ripeto: è una scelta che non capirò mai".
> 
> Caressa:"Se devo andare al PSG, guadagnando di più per poi trovarmi in quella situazione, significa che ho fatto una scemenza. Tutti quei soldi possono comprare la serenità. Ma se poi vai in panchina col City, partita che guarderà tutto il mondo, allora che sei andato a fare al PSG?".


E' tutto molto semplice invece. Il piano di Raiola era di parcheggiare Donnarumma da noi uno o due anni rinnovando a 8 mln con clausola di 20 mln, per poi far passare Donnarumma alla Juve prendendosi un'importante commissione (eh si, esistonono anche le commissioni).
La dirigenza del Milan ha fatto saltare il banco e Donnarumma è stato costretto ad andare al PSG, unica squadra in grado di accontentare le richieste economiche di Raiola.
In tutto questo Donnarumma è stato una pedina del suo procuratore, al quale è legato a doppio filo.


----------



## Manue (27 Settembre 2021)

Ormai ha fatto la sua scelta, 
passare da miglior giocatore dell'europeo , a riserva nel Psg è strano, 
credo unicum.
Umiliante, ma è realtà... zi suoi.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2021)

Maximo ha scritto:


> E' tutto molto semplice invece. Il piano di Raiola era di parcheggiare Donnarumma da noi uno o due anni rinnovando a 8 mln con clausola di 20 mln, per poi far passare Donnarumma alla Juve prendendosi un'importante commissione (eh si, esistonono anche le commissioni).
> La dirigenza del Milan ha fatto saltare il banco e Donnarumma è stato costretto ad andare al PSG, unica squadra in grado di accontentare le richieste economiche di Raiola.
> In tutto questo Donnarumma è stato una pedina del suo procuratore, al quale è legato a doppio filo.


Secondo me era tutto pianificato per andare a zero questa estate dai gobbi. Poi pero i 300 milioni di aumento di capitale necessari dalla Exor hanno cambiato i piani e i soldi da sprecare per lui non c'erano piu.

A quel punto hanno accettato la soluzione B, ovvero l'offerta faraonica del PSG di Leonardo.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che Ambrosini disse una cosa del tipo : “Meglio che stia zitto perché non voglio dire cose che poi…” . Si è morso la lingua, ma per paura di perdere il lavoro.
> 
> Anche Billy disse una cosa del tipo : “ Quel bacio alla maglia era da evitare, non capisco perché farlo e poi andarsene cosi.. Non proverà mai la soddisfazione di misurarsi con il Milan in Europa, ora che sta tornando. Sono cose che non capisco”


Che poi forse bisognerebbe notare anche un'altra cosa in positivo.
Siamo tornati ad essere un ambiente che valorizza i giocatori e di conseguenza rifila bidoni.

Da un lato i giocatori d'ora in poi dovrebbero pensarci due volte a lasciare il Milan per soldi... perchè poi lo rimpiangeranno a lungo.

Dall'altro le società dovrebbero pensarci due volte prima di strapagare i nostri giocatori.

Naturalmente in questo discorso mi riferisco al prossimo parametro zero che ci lascera, Kessie.

Noi d'altro canto restiamo sereni e felici. I fatti dimostrano che abbiamo competenze e organizzazione per sostituire tutti i giocatori. Se un anno fa avessero detto che ci saremmo trovati con un portiere 100 volte migliore di Donnarumma pagandolo la miseria di 14 milioni e 2 netti di stipendio, penso che qui sarebbe scoppiato il putiferio (forse io stesso sarei stato incredulo sinceramente).

Ma anche pensare alla disperazione nel forum per "non aver sostituito degnamente" il turco fa riflettere. Gran parte dei tifosi vedevano la squadra chiaramente indebolita per questo. La verità è che abbiamo una società capace che vede lungo.


----------



## Route66 (27 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eppure è così evidente. Aveva un accordo con i mafiosi da almeno due anni, l'allontanamento di Paratici e il niet di Allegri gli ha scombinato i piani e quando il Milan ha preso Maignan si è ritrovato in mezzo ad una strada.
> Deve ringraziare il pizzaiolo e quel verme di Leonardo se oggi ha un contratto.


Tra l'altro la famosa stecca da 20mln al ciccione di cui si parlava anche qua in modo non troppo convinto(si accennava a delle voci/presunte notizie...)adesso è stata sdoganata liberamente e viene trattata come notizia certa da tutti, ma proprio tutti compreso SKY.
Gli tornerà tutto indietro....


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eppure è così evidente. Aveva un accordo con i mafiosi da almeno due anni, l'allontanamento di Paratici e il niet di Allegri gli ha scombinato i piani e quando il Milan ha preso Maignan si è ritrovato in mezzo ad una strada.
> Deve ringraziare il pizzaiolo e quel verme di Leonardo se oggi ha un contratto.


Ed è comunque in parcheggio a Parigi,la sua meta finale è torino.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky sul caso Donnarumma:"Questa scelta di Donnarumma di andare al PSG non la capirò mai. Prima o poi il Milan tornerà a vincere. C'era bisogno solamente di un pò di pazienza. Ripeto: è una scelta che non capirò mai".
> 
> Caressa:"Se devo andare al PSG, guadagnando di più per poi trovarmi in quella situazione, significa che ho fatto una scemenza. Tutti quei soldi possono comprare la serenità. Ma se poi vai in panchina col City, partita che guarderà tutto il mondo, allora che sei andato a fare al PSG?".


cosa pretendono da uno che non riesce a mantenere a mente il conto su 5 rigore?


----------

